
Earth's CO2 Passes the 400 PPM Threshold – Maybe Permanently - Red_Tarsius
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/earth-s-co2-passes-the-400-ppm-threshold-maybe-permanently/
======
poiuyt12
(i) Water vapor is the most significant GHG. (ii) CO2 GH effect saturates at
higher concentrations. (iii) More CO2 means a greener, more drought-resistant
world. Green Sahara, anyone? (iv) Runaway heating scare assumes an unproven
and unphysical "positive feedback" between H2O and CO2.

